
“Are we all same and equal” or “Everyone is different and unequal”? - sharma_pradeep
“An unexamined life is not worth living”
- Socrates<p>Recently I had been thinking, discussing &amp; reading up lots of philosophical theories&#x2F;opinions to form better understanding of individuality and group&#x2F;society.
Got me thinking &quot;what if&quot; we can get to know opinions of millions of people worldwide from different cultures on a topic? It can result in meaningful insights and an impact which can help us form better understanding of ourselves and society. It just have to be easy and concise to make it actually happen and make something out of it.<p>This weekend I had time to take this kind of discussion&#x2F;research to new level.<p>We organized a weekend hackathon at our workplace and created a dead simple gamified version of online philosophical discussion.<p>How it works:<p>All you need to do is post your views about the current topic of philosophical discussion on twitter with #ThePhilosophicalGame. That’s it!<p>The benefits for philosophers :<p>* Discover what actually intellectuals in the world think about a philosophical question. Which can uncover many assumptions and have a better understanding of external world.<p>* Hone skills of presenting your arguments<p>The benefits for people who don’t care about philosophy:<p>* Analyze, develop and formulate logical arguments<p>* Uncover assumptions and suggest alternatives<p>* Aptitude to examine various angles of topics<p>* Ability to write and speak clearly and effectively<p>* Interpret and assess various thoughts and theories<p>More info is on the website which manages this game:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;thephilosophicalgame.ml #ThePhilosophicalGame<p>FAQ:<p>* How to check current discussion topic: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;thephilosophicalgame.ml.<p>* Every topic has two sides of the argument, you have to choose your side and post your thoughts about the same to make a strong case about your side.<p>* How to see which side is winning : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;thephilosophicalgame.ml.<p>* What society thinks about the topic can be seen simply at twitter  #ThePhilosophicalGame<p>The same process repeats after couple of days on different topic.<p>Your feedback is valuable.
======
pizza
FWIW, imo, wisdom is not a superadditive function of sets of opinions, nor
will asking a group of people their opinions and averaging it constitute
wisdom (but rather, the exact opposite - de facto, the least time-tested
opinion possible), but the attempt to introduce more people to philosophy is
worth commending.

Also, try to make the questions as defined as possible ("people" =
individuals/bodies/ancestors/nationalities/citizenry? "same & equal" = equal
in measures of 'potential'/so-called 'purity'/granted and guaranteed
rights/talents and skills/past accomplishments/future ambitions/dreams and
hopes/preferences and desires/moral systems and reputation/underlying
hardware/historylessness/memorylessness/tabula rasa/free will/popularity?);
maybe also make the question a binary one with only a true/false answer,
because there are other ways to nitpick the current answers as being non-
mutually-exclusive (i.e. does different imply non-equal at both a mathematical
but also a social level?)

~~~
sharma_pradeep
Very helpful comment. Thanks @pizza

Opinions of a lot of people can help us form better understanding of external
world(what others think about something). Isn't it?

~~~
pizza
Well, only in very specific circumstances: the circumstances in which it is
more important to know the knee-jerk opinions of others instead of the
opinions that will be selected over time because of non-change/survival due to
pragmatic usefulness.

Consider that, for > 99% of the questions for which you might get an opinion
out of people, the answers you receive will have never been actually applied
in their lives - so, the answers you'll likely receive have never been
empirically subjected to any real world test. The opinions that haven't been
tested have a lower signal-to-noise ratio than those that have

------
NumberCruncher
The abuse of the words "equal" and "unequal" is a common phenomenon.

same != equal

different != unequal

I am for “Everyone is different and equal”.

~~~
sharma_pradeep
Agree with you @NumberCruncher Tweet your thoughts with #ThePhilosophicalGame
:)

